# Plesk/Confixx Alternative



## Wolfsbein (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo

ich hab einen kleinen vServer (nur 128MB) und eine Plesk-Lizenz. Leider beinhaltet die kein Spam-Assassin und ein paar andere Sachen fehlen mir auch. Zudem reagiert es sehr traege. Als Alternative kenne ich Webmin und ispCP. Welches wuerdet ihr empfehlen? Danke.


----------



## Flex (2. Mai 2007)

Hmm, ich habs mir damals manuell eingebunden... War 'ne Menge Arbeit aber es hat geklappt:
http://www.huschi.net/category25.html


Und dazu noch ein bisschen Feintuning, hat bei mir damals auch geholfen:
http://www.huschi.net/category17.html

Ansonsten haben mich später keine der Lösungen mehr begeistern können und ich hab es komplett ohne Webadministration umgesetzt.


----------



## Wolfsbein (2. Mai 2007)

Danke fuer den Link.


----------



## myplex (3. Mai 2007)

Ich persönlich würde alles von Hand auf em Terminal machen. Du hast nur 128 MB Arbeitsspeicher und der wird im produktiven Betrieb von Apache mit MySQL und PHP mindestens halb befüllt sein. Wenn du denoch unbedingt per Webinterface dran gehen willst: Webmin


----------



## Wolfsbein (3. Mai 2007)

Danke. Ich werde wirklich alles am Terminel machen. Nicht nur wegen dem Speicher. Ist einfach gut etwas neues zu lernen. Leider habe ich bereits trotzdem ein Problem (mit dem Speicher?). Dafuer gibts aber schon einen neuen Thread.


----------

